# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  MandoFeast East

## Michael Gowell

In the spirit of LoarFest West, but East Coast and not Loar-centric.  Doable?

----------


## MandoNicity

Sounds great to me.

----------


## f5loar

Depends on location and how good the food being served is.
Not many of us Southern boys willing to go to Maine to look at a bunch of mandolins and eat 3 pound Lobsters.  But same could be said of the Northern boys coming to North Carolina to see a bunch of mandolins while smoking a whole hog.   In other words depends on what your defintion of "East" is.
When you put "Feast" instead of "Fest" I figured you wanted to include the food.

----------


## Michael Gowell

Yeah, and a nod to 'Feast Here Tonight'.  I've gotta admit that the Southeast has the tradition and the bulk of the audience.  That's fine - any likely state - Va./NC/etc. - is a lot closer to many of us than California.  Maybe I'm wrong but I assumed that many mando enthusiasts would rather drive their instruments than fly.  If I'm wrong, then no need to reinvent the wheel.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Mandofest or mandofeast.  Either would be great. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## f5loar

I'd say then have it in Richmond, VA.  That's pretty central eastcoast territory.  Drive easy from North or South.  Big enough city to do something in should the wives come along.
Plenty of motels some that would might would sponser it for the asking and block booking of rooms.

----------


## Jason Kessler

Manhattan might be worth considering as a real treat...

----------


## stratman62

> Mandofest or mandofeast.  Either would be great.


yes

----------


## danb

"mandofest" is trademarked, if I'm not mistaken

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'd suggest choosing something other than Mandofest. I ran a concert weekend with this name for 13 years and may again in the future. If you want to guarantee confusion, it'd be a good start though.  :Smile:

----------


## f5loar

Usually those fees for running any kind of gathering in the NYC area is expensive.  Better stay more central for us poor mandolin pickers. 
Richmond area still more centrally located for East Coast.

----------


## sgarrity

Richmond would be a good location.  Another possibility might be to do something in conjunction with Cabin Fever in Hampton, VA in March.  Cabin Fever is a weekend long band showcase and pickin' party held in a hotel.

----------


## SHORTY

I would like to see a Mandotaste in Bristol Tn.  It's centraly located in the east and well known. It seems in the winter time alot of the pro's are in off time and more could bring in those fine Loars they play. Plus I think my Brazilian Rosewood mando is worth your tasting also.

----------


## Mandojulie

> Manhattan might be worth considering as a real treat...


I agree, "Manhattan" would be a great locale.  Talk about centrally located...  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Big Joe

What about Roanoke, Va?  Great city and not expensive to stay.  Good food, and Hershcell Sizemore is close by.  I guarantee he would bring his Loars  :Smile:  .  

We did the Bluegrass Weekends there for several years and it was a great host city and reasonably easy for all to get to.  Just a thought.

----------


## stratman62

go Big Joe
Roanoke is a nice place.

----------


## jeff_75

Another vote for the Commonwealth of Virginia.  (It would certainly save me some gas money.)  :Grin:  

Richmond is a good, central east coast location.  Although it is horribly flat.  Charlottesville is also central, and less flat.  But an expensive town.    

Roanoke, however, as others have said, is a reasonably priced town, and would put you in the hills for some better scenery/mojo.

----------


## des mando

i agree with mando julie manhattan kansas sounds great  and a central location. or if i detect a remote possibility  having it at mandofest in lawrence  ks should it re-occur

----------


## woodwizard

> I agree, "Manhattan" would be a great locale.  Talk about centrally located...


Ain't that in ...NEW YORK CITY!  get a rope!  :Smile: 

Dang ... I'm not close to nothing.  But my votes for Roanoke VA.

----------


## Mike Snyder

I think we're rowing against the tide, but here's another vote for Manhattan Ks. (the little apple).
There are a lot of good pickers and mandos up along I-70, and I don't see them often enough.
Lawrence is good too, but I never seem to make it to those River City shindigs. Most of the pickers I ran with in the '70s are probably senile by now.

----------


## NoNickel

I certainly would love to attend something like this and bring my new Wiens and not so new BRW.  As someone from the Mid-West though, I liked the Tennessee idea a little better.  Could always do something like this in conjunction with Nashcamp or Kaufman's Kamp.  Or how about Nashville? :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JimRichter

I would be interested in attending, but would really only consider reasonable locales.

Would not want to go to NYC due to the cost and driving (around the city).

I think it should be in the Tennessee, Virginia, North Carolina or maybe even Pennsylvania or Maryland area.  It should be near the eastern seaboard and should be centrally located.  It should also be a reasonable drive for any of us in the Great Lakes/midwestern states.

It needs to be affordable, especially when drive time/housing/eating/etc. is considered.  Therefore, it should be in a city where such things are affordable.  

Also, given that this may be in the winter or spring, it should be in a warmer locale than we have in Indiana (or the northeast).  

I like the idea of Roanoke or Bristol or Nashville.  I like the idea of Nashville because there are obviously other music things to do as well (like visiting Cotten Music or Gruhns).  

Jim

----------


## D C Blood

My first vote is Nashville, then Roanoke, or Bristol, for its tradition in bg...

----------


## f5loar

The problem with Nashville is other go there for IBMA and may not want to go there more than once a year.  And Nash-vegas ain't cheap either.
Richmond/Roanoke/Fredicksburg cheap. 
So is Statesville, Salisbury, Concord, NC
Have it in Concord and the spouses could shop the big Concord Mills mall.

----------


## JimRichter

True enough about Nashville.  I'm for cheap.

----------


## tree

I like Roanoke, for all the above mentioned reasons.

----------


## stratman62

> So is Statesville, Salisbury, Concord, NC
> .


This area would be very appealing to me, as I would like to get Tut involved. I'm pretty sure he could handle a short trip very well, and would make for an entertaining visit. :Smile:

----------


## Tom C

Quote: I'd suggest choosing something other than Mandofest.

That is why is called it MandoFeast East. Rhymes

Or a Cafe Feast. I'm up

----------


## Austin Koerner

Like my opinion really matters, but I vote western NC. Concord would be great.

----------


## fiddledoc

Nashvile would be cool. Tours of the Gibson shop, The Station Inn, Gruhn Guitars, The Loveless Cafe's biscuits; what more could a bunch of mando pickers want?

----------


## sgarrity

I'm all for lending a hand to make this happen.  I've organized a workshop that went ok and a house concert.  Both fun experiences.  But the biggest problem is getting people to actually show up after they committ to coming!!  
The other issue is expense.  If this is hosted at say a Holiday Inn or something similar, someone has to front the money to make it happen.  Same for a performer if we did something like an evening concert.

----------


## swampstomper

In Concord/Kanapolis area we'd be soaking in the vibe from Curly Sechler (China Grove, NC). Roanoke would also be good. Further west it's not MandoFeast East but rather MidWest (or MidSouth). Central NC or VA would be a good compromise to let people come over from Tennessee but also easily up from Florida or down from the northeast.

It depends really on someone local (in Roanoke, Concord etc.) putting in the energy and fronting the money (although I would think most Café members would be happy to pay a pre-registration deposit).

A concert or workshop by someone like Herschel would be great, but the central idea is to see and hear mandolins.

----------


## SHORTY

I remember last spring I went to a resort type hotel in Ashville NC to see Doc Watson play. It was a nice place to stay with other resonable hotels near by. It would work well there.

----------


## f5loar

It's Asheville.  That would work.  We could get local mando legend Evan Reily to host it.  He ain't doing nothing else  :Laughing:

----------


## Bobbie Dier

I vote for Bristol or Roanoke Va, Nashville would be good too. Roanoke has the best mountain views. I say #1 Roanoke #2 Bristol #3 Nashville #4 Richmond I don't think I've ever been to Richmond. How about Washington DC, Arlington or Alexandria area. Lot's of good shopping there. The rooms are pretty cheap. They have the Metro. Lots of stuff for the family to do. The Birchmere is there. I want to go to this one. Having one in the East is a great idea!!!

----------


## JEStanek

I would opt for Roanoke.  Lots of nice places to eat there too.  If you're willing to step away, there is the Home Place in nearby Catawba, VA with views of McAffee Knob and the mountains leading up to Dragon's Tooth.  In addition to the other good reasons to go to Roanoke!

Jamie

----------


## f5loar

DC area cheap?  Try finding a room under $1000 a night the week of Jan. 20.
Rooms within a 100 miles radius will be over $1000.  
Roanoke okay but seems everyone has been there before for mandolin workshops.  Same for Nashville and IBMA.  But Asheville NC with those pretty mountain views and the Biltmore Estate.  
Really it does not matter where we would like it if nobody steps up to the plate to host it.

----------


## Rob Powell

While southwestern va has more of a tradition, I think Fredericksburg is a pretty good choice.  Medium sized college town, Picker's Supply has jams, it's about an hour from Richmond, Charlottesville and DC and there's lots to do close by and in Fredericksburg.

----------


## Rob Powell

> ......I like the idea of Nashville because there are obviously other music things to do as well (like visiting Cotten Music or Gruhns).  
> 
> Jim


Not to mention Big Joe's  :Grin:

----------


## JimRichter

> DC area cheap?  Try finding a room under $1000 a night the week of Jan. 20.
> Rooms within a 100 miles radius will be over $1000.  
> Roanoke okay but seems everyone has been there before for mandolin workshops.  Same for Nashville and IBMA.  But Asheville NC with those pretty mountain views and the Biltmore Estate.  
> Really it does not matter where we would like it if nobody steps up to the plate to host it.


If it were in Bloomington, Indiana, I'd see about holding it, though it wouldn't be too far removed from Gary Hedrick's last picking party.

jim

----------


## mandodan1960

I personally vote for Gainesville,Ga. (couldn't resist)

----------


## evanreilly

Fergit sniffing them smelly old mandolins! A three-pound lobster; that is a feast for all the senses!
Now, Asheville would be an idyllic place to sniff mandolins; however, there ain't no lobsters local, tho.

----------


## JEStanek

Shouldn't Asheville crayfish count?  :Smile: 

Jamie

----------


## Bobbie Dier

[QUOTE=f5loar;606253]DC area cheap?  Try finding a room under $1000 a night the week of Jan. 20.
Rooms within a 100 miles radius will be over $1000.  

We have stayed in Arlington a bunch of times for under $100/night. It's not going to be the same time as the inaugur inaugura...swearing in of the prez is it?
The rooms will probably be dirt cheap the week after.

I think Asheville would be an awesome place too. It is beautiful in western NC.

----------


## f5loar

I appoint the legendary Monroephile Evan Reily to head up,arrange,organize and host the upcoming MandoFeast East in Asheville, NC>

----------


## sgarrity

I'll second that motion!    :Mandosmiley:

----------


## f5loar

And for you Maine Lobster fanatics, Asheville does have the Maine lobster flown in daily to the seafood resturant in downtown called the Lobster Trap.
Great fresh oysters too.

----------


## powasky

I'm down for mostly anything I can drive to.  Virginia is preferred, but not necessary  :Wink:

----------


## evanreilly

The Reilly Boy appreciates the nomination to head the aforementioned festivities in Asheville, but respectfully declines the honor of organizing, hosting & etc. for the event.  He suggest that the celebration take place during Asheville First Class; an event that both he and F5Loar have haunted.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I would suggest Alaska then I could attend! I hate living on an island sometimes!!

----------


## f5loar

But at least you can see Russia from your front door!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Yeah, but they are always insisting that I get a Balalika!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bobbie Dier

> He suggest that the celebration take place during Asheville First Class; an event that both he and F5Loar have haunted.


First Class and SPBGMA are the same weekend this year ???

----------


## Mandojulie

Hi guys,

I've been keeping an eye on this topic and I have a few suggestions.  These suggestions come from an unbiased source (since I won't be able to attend) so I hope they will be helpful.

IF you want this to actually happen, SOMEONE has to become a benevolent dictator.  A place must be chosen, dates must be set, it is impossible to please everyone with these choices.

Shaun Garrity has volunteered to work on this, why don't you pronounce him "Benevolent Dictator of Mandofeast" (BDM) by acclamation?

A few phone calls to the most mentioned locations might quickly clarify the location and date question.  I see the top contenders as Roanoke, Asheville, or D.C. area.  It would be handy to have it on a three day weekend (this may not be possible due to hotel bookings), you have one each in January and February.  March starts getting into Spring Break mess.

Basically, you guys need to get with it!  You're wasting valuble picking time!

 :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley: 

Julie

----------


## stratman62

Good post Mandojulie. What say you Shaun? I for one, would like to see this happen.

----------


## sgarrity

Thank you for the nomination to be the Benevolent Dictator.......I think.    :Laughing: 

I'm willing to dive in and make this happen as long as we can get the needed support.  I have a pretty good idea for it and have someone in mind that can add a lot to the event and help make it happen, though I have not spoken with him about it just yet.

If I do this, I can say with 95% certainty that it will be in the state of VA (Roanoke, Richmond or the Va Beach area, listed in order of preference) and that I'll get started on it after we get New Years out of the way.  My Granddad passed away on Thursday and I'm headed back to Oklahoma for the funeral before Christmas.  So I'm just not going to have the time nor be in the mood to begin until after the first of the year.

If y'all are behind it, I'll do everything I can to make it happen!     :Mandosmiley:

----------


## stratman62

Shaun, my condolences on your grandfather's passing.

----------


## SHORTY

Mr. Garrity had concern about posting money for start up or convention room rental. I would be willing to prepay now to collect a balance towards the costs. I would even be prepared to help out at the show for free. I still think Bristol, Tn. or Ashville NC would work well.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

I think Roanoke would be a good place. Pretty centrally located and the town is very open and welcomes get togethers like this. 

And Shaun is a very good pick for organizing this. I went to a house concert and workshop that he organized and it was ... very organized! LOL!   
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## stratman62

Any thing on the back burner?

----------


## sgarrity

I've done a little diggin' into this and tried to drum up a some support.  A few people I wanted to be active participants have declined.  A few others said they'd come.  Some didn't even respond.
So at this point, I don't think I'm going to go any further.  It's a great idea but it's going to take some serious work as Darryl reported after trying to get LoarFest East off the ground.

The other issue is location.  No one can seem to agree on where to have it.  Some say Asheville, some Roanoke, some here, some there.  If 30-40 people committed to coming and paid a fee up front, I could definitely make something happen in Virginia Beach.  But trying to do all of this in a location that is 4-8 hours away from me adds a layer of difficulty that I just don't have the time or energy to deal with right now.

Having a day job really interferes with my hobby!!

----------


## stratman62

Shaun, I for one, am very appreciative of your efforts. If we need to pay an upfront fee,
you can count me in. I should probably be available for any other support you may need.
Anyone else?

----------


## jlsmandolin1952

Bring it to Myrtle Beach on the off season! Plenty of hotels, a great state park for campers, etc. etc. etc. Something here for everyone!
                                          John

----------

